# mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.



## Bagalut320 (30. September 2016)

guten abend die Damen und herren.

 ich bin auf der suche , nach einer neuen mefo rute für die ködergewichte 18,20,22 g.   . 

 mom fische ich die Greys Platinum Specialist II Sea Trout 3,05m 12-38 g. 

 finde die eher optimal ab 25 bis 30 gram . oder bei starkem wind .aber das sieht sicher jeder anders . 

 nu hatte ich mir schon die westin w4 spin in 3 meter und 7-30 gram wurfgewicht angeschaut . leider hat sie kein laden hier . in kaltenkirchen ist sie mom nicht vorätig . :-(

 kennt einer diese ruten Serie ? taugt die was für mein vorhaben ? 

 ansonsten würde ich mich über jeden vorschlag freuen .Hersteller ist egal bin für alles offen . 

 das max Budget liegt bei 350 euros . 

 danke im voraus . markus


----------



## Double2004 (30. September 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

Moin,

ich fische seit 3 Jahren die Dynamic von Westin in 10ft. und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ich denke, dass die Jungs von Westin ihr Werk verstehen und feine Stöcke auf den Markt bringen. Deine anvisierten Ködergewichte sollten ja mit den meisten Meforuten gut harmonieren.

Gruß
Double2004


----------



## Bagalut320 (30. September 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

ja das denke ich auch , ist ja auch kinetic ....


mir wurde gerade eine neue w8 zu 425 euros in 3 meter und 7-30 gram angeboten . 


herr eigentlich zu teur . 


ka ist die wirklich so gut ?


----------



## zulu1024 (30. September 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

Wie lang oder kurz soll sie denn sein? Weil sonst sind die Savage Gear Ruten (Parabellum CC oder custom coastal 7-23g) so um die 2,80m auch sehr gut. Bin auch mit der Spro Violety seatrout sehr zufrieden! gibt es aber leider nirgends mehr... Tja, oder eben die Daiwa exceler seatrout. Diese ist überzeichnet und ist eigentlich optimal für 20g Blinker. Alle aufgeführten Ruten sind weit unter deinem Budget. Darüber wären eben die Westin und Kinetic Ruten, mit denen du sicherlich auch nichts falsch machst.

Mir fällt noch ein, dass ich mal die WFT Penzill Seatrout 2 8-32g hatte. Für den Preis wirklich ein sehr guter Stock der sehr gut ausbalanciert und leicht ist. Nur die Ringe sind absolut grottig. Keine Ahnung was die sich bei dem Entwurf gedacht haben. Die Ringe laufen nach der ersten Benutzung schon an und die Einlagen zerfleddern schön die geflochtene. Wenn du etwas muße oder Geld hast, dann die ringe einfach austauschen oder austauschen lassen.


----------



## Bagalut320 (30. September 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

also bei 3,6 meter ist mein max an wurf weite . also 3meter ist leider ein muss


----------



## Mefospezialist (30. September 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

FENWICK Iron Feather II, 3,05m, WG 8-32g

Nach wie vor ist das mein Baby. Ich möchte keine andere mehr haben. 
Für mich ist es die Meforute überhaupt, immer noch. 
Die bekommt ab und an mal neue Rollen als Partner aber die bleibt, wenn möglich für immer.

Wenn Du die noch irgendwo bekommen kannst, kann ich die wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## mefofänger (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

muß mal schauen ob du die berkley chilli in 3,3m noch bekommst, habe sie mir vor ein paar jahren bei moritz gekauft. nicht so teuer mit ca. 170 euro und sehr gut ausbalanciert. fast wie eine lesath nur nicht so teuer. mfg


----------



## zulu1024 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*

Was ist es geworden?

Habe eben die Westin w4 in 300cm 7-30g entdeckt(Neptunmaster), dachte die gibt es nur in der 10-40g Variante...
Bei AM Angelsport gibt es auch noch die Savage Gear Parabellum cc in 307cm mit 9-32g. Die wäre perfekt für deine Köder. Habe mir noch eine als Backup bestellt##


----------



## zulu1024 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: mefo rute für köder 18-22 g.*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> Was ist es geworden?
> 
> Habe eben die Westin w4 in 300cm 7-30g entdeckt(Neptunmaster), dachte die gibt es nur in der 10-40g Variante...
> Bei AM Angelsport gibt es auch noch die Savage Gear Parabellum cc in 307cm mit 9-32g. Die wäre perfekt für deine Köder. Habe mir noch eine als Backup bestellt##



Edit: Ups, die Westin hattest du ja schon genannt. Ich würde sie bestellen, wenn es dein Budget zu lässt. Rücksendekosten 16€..


----------

